# Any suggestions for controlling barking home or not home?



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Shortly after a UPS drop off at my door, I got a text from the building owner of my apartment saying that he's gotten a couple of emails about excessive barking. They are barking-especially Trissie for about a minute maybe less, but seems longer-if they hear noise. She'll also bark if I run down to get the mail, throw out garbage or do laundry. The lady next door is a mean old lady-I've told you guys about her before-my assumption is it's her. She's often outside of her apartment making noise, watering plants for which she has a ton or just in general. Anyway, they're barking more during the day-never past 8 when Tony gets home. And I do try to keep them quiet when I'm here and they're barking. I'm afraid we'll be kicked out. I'm definitely not telling Tony because he will scare me about getting kicked out and I need to do something. I forgot to mention a couple of things. We're on he top floor and sound echoes in this building. You don't hear the dogs on the first floor barking unless you're downstairs, but you hear everything we say. Tony heard me talking to Tyler one night when he came home and was coming out of the garage. The other thing is I hear dogs barking all the time either in the building next door or down the street. It's possible the complainers mistaken those for ours. I explained all of this to the owner. I also asked the lady below if she's bothered by them and she said no. 

Whatever help anyone can provide I'd appreciate it. I'm freaking out and in panic mode!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Do you keep a radio or tv on when you aren't at home?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

doggy day-care?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Can you set up a camera to record and see what she is doing, or what sets her off?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> Can you set up a camera to record and see what she is doing, or what sets her off?


That was my only suggestion, too. 

This is a hard one, Kim. I have been thinking about it and will think about it more. 

Do you think it might help to meet directly with the owner and talk about it? Maybe if the owner meets you in person that will help. 

Personally, this is when I hate texts and emails ... there are times, in my eyes, when talking on the phone or meeting in person, are better.

Sending you and the fluff babies loves and hugs, Kim.:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Kim, I have never been able to control Lucky's barking. We live in a house and in a neighborhood in which there are a number of barking dogs and screaming children so it in not an issue. It is quiet in their is no traffic, but when the mail carrier comes down the street is it noisy. The only suggestion is figure out a distraction or try a thundershirt or aromatherapy.

Honestly, I would tell Tony, because he will hear about it from someone else in the building or from the landlord.

If the complaint was from the neighbor, I would get her a special plant, and say that you are sorry for the noise and you are trying to work on the issue. it may be money badly spent, but it is worth a try.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm no help. My two will bark just to see if they can stir something up! That's why I always rent a house when we go on vacation. I wish you luck!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Kim, I have never been able to control Lucky's barking. We live in a house and in a neighborhood in which there are a number of barking dogs and screaming children so it in not an issue. It is quiet in their is no traffic, but when the mail carrier comes down the street is it noisy. The only suggestion is figure out a distraction or try a thundershirt or aromatherapy.
> 
> Honestly, I would tell Tony, because he will hear about it from someone else in the building or from the landlord.
> 
> If the complaint was from the neighbor, I would get her a special plant, and say that you are sorry for the noise and you are trying to work on the issue. it may be money badly spent, but it is worth a try.


Kim, I meant to share this on the phone with you. I agree with Walter that I think it is best to tell Tony. Tony might be upset ... but, he will eventually have to know, don't you think?

I understand how stressful this is for you. And, from what I keep on reading ... Maltese is a breed that loves to bark. 

On a lighter note ... when I was training Snowball to stay if he heard someone knock on the front door ... he received a treat when he stayed. Now he *pretends* like he hears someone is knocking on the front door ... and, runs around in circles and barks ... thinking he will get a treat! (and, no he does not get a treat then)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Maglily said:


> Do you keep a radio or tv on when you aren't at home?


Yes, we stream yoga style calming music through the TV. Trissie has picked up Tyler's anxiety with barking--he paces and occasionally howls. I've watched her and she will bark for quite a while.

I've looked up soundproofing, but I'm not quite sure what to buy.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

kd1212 said:


> Yes, we stream yoga style calming music through the TV. Trissie has picked up Tyler's anxiety with barking--he paces and occasionally howls. I've watched her and she will bark for quite a while.
> 
> I've looked up soundproofing, but I'm not quite sure what to buy.


I never thought of soundproofing. That sounds like a good idea. Do you have Home Depot or Lowe's nearby? They should be able to help you zero in on something.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

kd1212 said:


> Yes, we stream yoga style calming music through the TV. Trissie has picked up Tyler's anxiety with barking--he paces and occasionally howls. I've watched her and she will bark for quite a while.
> 
> I've looked up soundproofing, but I'm not quite sure what to buy.



I'm not sure what type of music would work best, I still keep the tv news on all day. Voices and ordinary noise (at a normal volume) - I'm not sure it worked when he was young or not it's been so long. But I thought if he heard voices and a variety of noises on the tv (and the radio is on in my room) , the outside voices and noises wouldn't seem as unusual or obvious.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> doggy day-care?


I was home with them all day yesterday except an hour. It wasn't excessive barking, but I could see how it could be annoying. There was another dog barking a lot too--it's annoying, but not to the point of complaining. I wouldn't be able to work if she barked excessively. I was on one call where she was barking and I had to apologize and stop her, but that's it. Then they both barked when the package was delivered, maybe one other time. The crotchety neighbor had her screen door open, so I know it had to be her--she's always complaining. I made sure to explain to the owner that they bark when they hear noise and "Rhoda" is out in the hall a lot.



Maglily said:


> Can you set up a camera to record and see what she is doing, or what sets her off?


I do and mostly she sleeps, but as I said above, there are times she is barking a lot.



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> That was my only suggestion, too.
> 
> This is a hard one, Kim. I have been thinking about it and will think about it more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I googled noise reduction and found :

"Hang noise-reducing drapes at the windows. These are made of a special tightly woven fabric that can reduce sound by as much as 40 percent. As an added bonus, they can also reduce light by 99 percent." 

add (more) rugs to your floors ?


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Maglily said:


> I googled noise reduction and found :
> 
> "Hang noise-reducing drapes at the windows. These are made of a special tightly woven fabric that can reduce sound by as much as 40 percent. As an added bonus, they can also reduce light by 99 percent."
> 
> add (more) rugs to your floors ?


Thanks Brenda. We're all carpet except the kitchen and near the door. I have a rug there, but while training Trissie have picked it up. Drapes bring dust and we've both got dust allergies. I think there are alternative insulation things you can do for windows--I may do the drape in the kitchen, it's small enough where it won't create too much dust and contain some noise there, which is close to the door. I've been wanting something there anyway as the sun beats in there.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

kd1212 said:


> Thanks Brenda. We're all carpet except the kitchen and near the door. I have a rug there, but while training Trissie have picked it up. Drapes bring dust and we've both got dust allergies. I think there are alternative insulation things you can do for windows--I may do the drape in the kitchen, it's small enough where it won't create too much dust and contain some noise there, which is close to the door. I've been wanting something there anyway as the sun beats in there.


I went back and read the text from your landlord. He really sounds nice, Kim.

Maybe you could talk to him about getting insulation tiles for the ceiling? He might pay for it. I don't think it would cost that much. But, maybe I am wrong.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I feel your pain because I had tenants downstairs when Jodi was a puppy and not knowing how long barking lasted (from separation anxiety), I was really stressed. My house is not properly sound proofed for tenants. (no tenants now). I didn't care too much with the first tenants because they had a dog already when I bought the house and they came already living there.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I went back and read the text from your landlord. He really sounds nice, Kim.

Maybe you could talk to him about getting insulation tiles for the ceiling? He might pay for it. I don't think it would cost that much. But, maybe I am wrong.[/SIZE][/COLOR][/QUOTE]

He is nice. The thing to remember is dogs usually bark when they hear noise or someone beat their door. I hope that's taken into consideration. The witch has chimes that are super loud and annoying that make them bark too, so whenever there's wind...

I suggested the door soundproofing and he didn't offer any solutions. So I'll try on my own. I did send a text earlier to the handyman in the building to get his advice on what I read. I haven't heard back yet. If I don't, I'll go to a hardware store on Monday.



Maglily said:


> I feel your pain because I had tenants downstairs when Jodi was a puppy and not knowing how long barking lasted (from separation anxiety), I was really stressed. My house is not properly sound proofed for tenants. (no tenants now). I didn't care too much with the first tenants because they had a dog already when I bought the house and they came already living there.


Yes, you want to be respectful and not bother anyone. You're lucky though because it's your house. I can be evicted. I'm keeping a log of when they bark and when I hear others just in case


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You may go for something like this : "First Alert" that I got for Lisi when we were in Austin in an apt. through Home Away From Home for a few months. It has a sound not heard by humans, but the pups hear it. I don't use it much at all anymore. I did use it on the plane once too. Lisi stops when I pick it up now. If you are home, this might work, but if you are gone. . . ugh.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> You may go for something like this : "First Alert" that I got for Lisi when we were in Austin in an apt. through Home Away From Home for a few months. It has a sound not heard by humans, but the pups hear it. I don't use it much at all anymore. I did use it on the plane once too. Lisi stops when I pick it up now. If you are home, this might work, but if you are gone. . . ugh.


Okay, thanks. Yes, the not being home is freaking me out. I worry as it is and now I'm going to be panicked and worried the whole time I'm out--I won't be able to enjoy myself. I don't understand if they're not bothering people's sleep why they have to make trouble for me. I think I have to get her super tired before we go out--Tyler doesn't bark. Maybe she'll calm down a little after her spay on March 14.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Kim, first of all let me just say I am so sorry you are dealing with this and I understand 110% the stress that comes with dealing with this issue! Your post struck a chord with me because I am going through something similar...well, kind of! I read through each one of the posts on this thread looking for suggestions. I will say that I think it is utterly ridiculous for someone to be complaining about your dogs barking at the level you described. The first thing I thought was...but she works from home and is with them all day so they can't be barking that much! Barking a few times a day for a couple of minutes at a time is NOT worthy of complaining, in my opinion. Good for you for thinking about it and wanting to work on it though...shows that you are a considerate neighbor and actually care about not disturbing those around you. 

Okay, going in to my issue. This is long but now I have to vent, LOL! About a year and a half ago, I moved in to a condo complex near my job - I rent from the owner of this individual condo. All was well, it was a fairly quiet community and Bailey and Emma had settled in well in to our routine of living there. I do work in the office most of the week, with a day or two at working from home. A few months ago, my downstairs neighbor came up to complain that she had heard a hair dryer late at night and it had disturbed her. Fair enough...I had been grooming Emma late the night before and didn't realize the sound of her Kool Pup dryer was carrying. She also asked a bunch of nosy questions but I didn't think much of it. I apologized profusely and after that, have stopped grooming them in the evenings. Well a month or two go by, and I come home to a note on my door from management saying that downstairs neighbor had complained about a hair dryer noise at night (huh!? that was long ago and one time...hasn't happened since) AND dogs barking. What I think had happened was that there was some construction work being done in the building that day. My bedroom where the dogs were confined during the day is right over the building's front door (I know, obnoxious!), so they hear people going in and out all day and were reacting to that. I apologized again, and since then have been confining B&E to my large bathroom with the exhaust on, and a radio while I'm out so they don't hear noises and react. Haven't heard from downstairs lady since, BUT now I am super paranoid about them barking while I'm away because I don't want the issue to escalate. This is where it gets worse...two months ago, I had new neighbors move in directly upstairs and next door to me. Next door neighbors have a dog who barks ALL day long. I haven't said anything but I'm nervous he's going to make my dogs bark OR that people will mistake his barking for B&E. Meanwhile the upstairs neighbors are the LOUDEST people I have EVER lived under in all my years of living in apartments. I hear every footstep like they're stomping...they also have a young child who is running across the condo ALL. DAY. LONG! It literally sounds like a stampede...or like someone pounding on the ceiling with a hammer constantly, for hours at a time, till midnight some nights. The dogs are freaked and start to bark every time there's noise upstairs. I work hard to control it while I'm home but afraid they'll do it while I'm away and then we'll get in trouble again for barking. Meanwhile, I went upstairs twice to politely speak with them about the noise and their response has been anything but considerate/understanding...basically to get pissed that I dared to complain, that there's nothing they can do, their kid is just being a kid, etc etc. I've been dealing with this for two months now and it keeps getting worse and now downright nasty. I don't know what to do but for sure I'll be moving out once my lease ends in July...I've sworn off apartment/condo living after this if I can help it. So much stress!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Nida I feel for you too because I had an upstairs neighbor once who had one boy, maybe about 4 or 5 who I swear used to jump off the couch to the floor with a big bang or thump, enough to make me jump out of my skin. I think I said something to them but it was so long ago, I'm not sure who moved first, them or me. 

My situation here was in my own house and like I said I don't rent the basement anymore...I just can't handle neighbors that close and if they are noisy. Who knows I may have to rent it one day but for now, I'm using that space. It really can be stressful and sometimes no easy answers. There used to be neighbors next door who would have a fire in their fire pit at least twice a week, and they moved the fire pit basically to the base of their steps off the patio, which was also the closest point to my house and the corner of my house and my bedroom window. That meant smoky air drifting along the back of my house and louder and louder chatting and laughing until they decided to go inside or end the get together. These weren't loud parties, but sound carries and people get loud after a few drinks. It drove me nuts. The summers here are so short that you enjoy every night you can leave your windows open and enjoy the breeze, but this went on for almost 2 summers, and the guy was a teacher and off for the summer - so a late week night meant nothing to him.

anyhow I called the Town, asked for advice of how to handle it without submitting a complaint. In the end I put a typed note on their car about how the town has bylaws on noise, quiet hours between 11 and 7 am and people are asked to respect that. So that ended it all and they suddenly stopped having fires all together, which wasn't my intent but OK by me. I told the Town about this and they were OK with it. I don't know if they knew it was me or not. I put the note on their car at about 8 am one Saturday morning then left town (LOL) for the weekend.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Nida, I can't believe how similar our experiences are. I had the same thing with an upstairs neighbor in my apartment before this one. We need to talk offline and compare notes. I agree 100% about the barking during the day when I'm home. It's ridiculous!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Maglily said:


> Nida I feel for you too because I had an upstairs neighbor once who had one boy, maybe about 4 or 5 who I swear used to jump off the couch to the floor with a big bang or thump, enough to make me jump out of my skin. I think I said something to them but it was so long ago, I'm not sure who moved first, them or me.
> 
> My situation here was in my own house and like I said I don't rent the basement anymore...I just can't handle neighbors that close and if they are noisy. Who knows I may have to rent it one day but for now, I'm using that space. It really can be stressful and sometimes no easy answers. There used to be neighbors next door who would have a fire in their fire pit at least twice a week, and they moved the fire pit basically to the base of their steps off the patio, which was also the closest point to my house and the corner of my house and my bedroom window. That meant smoky air drifting along the back of my house and louder and louder chatting and laughing until they decided to go inside or end the get together. These weren't loud parties, but sound carries and people get loud after a few drinks. It drove me nuts. The summers here are so short that you enjoy every night you can leave your windows open and enjoy the breeze, but this went on for almost 2 summers, and the guy was a teacher and off for the summer - so a late week night meant nothing to him.
> 
> anyhow I called the Town, asked for advice of how to handle it without submitting a complaint. In the end I put a typed note on their car about how the town has bylaws on noise, quiet hours between 11 and 7 am and people are asked to respect that. So that ended it all and they suddenly stopped having fires all together, which wasn't my intent but OK by me. I told the Town about this and they were OK with it. I don't know if they knew it was me or not. I put the note on their car at about 8 am one Saturday morning then left town (LOL) for the weekend.


Thank you for sharing your experience, Brenda. I've really been stressing about this for weeks and it helps to vent and hear from others who have been through similar situations. Maybe I should have started a thread rather than taken over this one...sorry, Kim!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

kd1212 said:


> Nida, I can't believe how similar our experiences are. I had the same thing with an upstairs neighbor in my apartment before this one. We need to talk offline and compare notes. I agree 100% about the barking during the day when I'm home. It's ridiculous!


AH! Kim, it sucks that we are both going through this...really stressful and annoying! Yes, we'll need to chat...email me when you get a chance!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Bailey&Me said:


> kd1212 said:
> 
> 
> > Nida, I can't believe how similar our experiences are. I had the same thing with an upstairs neighbor in my apartment before this one. We need to talk offline and compare notes. I agree 100% about the barking during the day when I'm home. It's ridiculous!
> ...


It really does! I'm sick over it-migraine and didn't sleep last night. Will do or you me. Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bailey&Me said:


> Kim, first of all let me just say I am so sorry you are dealing with this and I understand 110% the stress that comes with dealing with this issue! Your post struck a chord with me because I am going through something similar...well, kind of! I read through each one of the posts on this thread looking for suggestions. I will say that I think it is utterly ridiculous for someone to be complaining about your dogs barking at the level you described. The first thing I thought was...but she works from home and is with them all day so they can't be barking that much! Barking a few times a day for a couple of minutes at a time is NOT worthy of complaining, in my opinion. Good for you for thinking about it and wanting to work on it though...shows that you are a considerate neighbor and actually care about not disturbing those around you.
> 
> Okay, going in to my issue. This is long but now I have to vent, LOL! About a year and a half ago, I moved in to a condo complex near my job - I rent from the owner of this individual condo. All was well, it was a fairly quiet community and Bailey and Emma had settled in well in to our routine of living there. I do work in the office most of the week, with a day or two at working from home. A few months ago, my downstairs neighbor came up to complain that she had heard a hair dryer late at night and it had disturbed her. Fair enough...I had been grooming Emma late the night before and didn't realize the sound of her Kool Pup dryer was carrying. She also asked a bunch of nosy questions but I didn't think much of it. I apologized profusely and after that, have stopped grooming them in the evenings. Well a month or two go by, and I come home to a note on my door from management saying that downstairs neighbor had complained about a hair dryer noise at night (huh!? that was long ago and one time...hasn't happened since) AND dogs barking. What I think had happened was that there was some construction work being done in the building that day. My bedroom where the dogs were confined during the day is right over the building's front door (I know, obnoxious!), so they hear people going in and out all day and were reacting to that. I apologized again, and since then have been confining B&E to my large bathroom with the exhaust on, and a radio while I'm out so they don't hear noises and react. Haven't heard from downstairs lady since, BUT now I am super paranoid about them barking while I'm away because I don't want the issue to escalate. This is where it gets worse...two months ago, I had new neighbors move in directly upstairs and next door to me. Next door neighbors have a dog who barks ALL day long. I haven't said anything but I'm nervous he's going to make my dogs bark OR that people will mistake his barking for B&E. Meanwhile the upstairs neighbors are the LOUDEST people I have EVER lived under in all my years of living in apartments. I hear every footstep like they're stomping...they also have a young child who is running across the condo ALL. DAY. LONG! It literally sounds like a stampede...or like someone pounding on the ceiling with a hammer constantly, for hours at a time, till midnight some nights. The dogs are freaked and start to bark every time there's noise upstairs. I work hard to control it while I'm home but afraid they'll do it while I'm away and then we'll get in trouble again for barking. Meanwhile, I went upstairs twice to politely speak with them about the noise and their response has been anything but considerate/understanding...basically to get pissed that I dared to complain, that there's nothing they can do, their kid is just being a kid, etc etc. I've been dealing with this for two months now and it keeps getting worse and now downright nasty. I don't know what to do but for sure I'll be moving out once my lease ends in July...I've sworn off apartment/condo living after this if I can help it. So much stress!!!


Nida, this sounds like a total nightmare! I think you need a single family home so your stress level is not elevated by living in your home! And Kim as well. If you can't relax in your own home then there is a serious problem. I know it's difficult living in populated cities to find SFH, but peace and serenity is worth it.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

kd1212 said:


> It really does! I'm sick over it-migraine and didn't sleep last night. Will do or you me. Looking forward to it!!!


YUP! It's time to find a new home that doesn't give you migraines! Even if you have to commute, a single family home is worth it!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Maglily said:


> Nida I feel for you too because I had an upstairs neighbor once who had one boy, maybe about 4 or 5 who I swear used to jump off the couch to the floor with a big bang or thump, enough to make me jump out of my skin. I think I said something to them but it was so long ago, I'm not sure who moved first, them or me.
> 
> My situation here was in my own house and like I said I don't rent the basement anymore...I just can't handle neighbors that close and if they are noisy. Who knows I may have to rent it one day but for now, I'm using that space. It really can be stressful and sometimes no easy answers. There used to be neighbors next door who would have a fire in their fire pit at least twice a week, and they moved the fire pit basically to the base of their steps off the patio, which was also the closest point to my house and the corner of my house and my bedroom window. That meant smoky air drifting along the back of my house and louder and louder chatting and laughing until they decided to go inside or end the get together. These weren't loud parties, but sound carries and people get loud after a few drinks. It drove me nuts. The summers here are so short that you enjoy every night you can leave your windows open and enjoy the breeze, but this went on for almost 2 summers, and the guy was a teacher and off for the summer - so a late week night meant nothing to him.
> 
> anyhow I called the Town, asked for advice of how to handle it without submitting a complaint. In the end I put a typed note on their car about how the town has bylaws on noise, quiet hours between 11 and 7 am and people are asked to respect that. So that ended it all and they suddenly stopped having fires all together, which wasn't my intent but OK by me. I told the Town about this and they were OK with it. I don't know if they knew it was me or not. I put the note on their car at about 8 am one Saturday morning then left town (LOL) for the weekend.


Brenda,

I think it's safe to say that having bad neighbors/tenants sucks-LOL! 

Last night we went out to a play and the whole time I was worried. Trissie was sleeping, but I twice saw her barking and I'm not sure for how long. She was also barking when we came home as was Tyler. It was not late, before 10. I'm so worried that I'll get another text today. It looked like the 2 neighbors I think are complaining were home--at least the cars were there.

xo
Kim


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

kd1212 said:


> Brenda,
> 
> I think it's safe to say that having bad neighbors/tenants sucks-LOL!
> 
> ...


YES I agree, it sucks. I hope things get better. Buy the neighbors their favourite cds, drums or something else they can make noise with.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Gosh Kim & Nida, I'm so sorry you guys are dealing with these issues, how awful! What about a white noise machine? I have an air cleaner in my bedroom that makes a wooshing noise. At first I thought it would drive me crazy, but I got used to it after 2 days. If I forget to turn it on at night the dogs will bark at any noise they hear from my husband in other parts of the house. If its on, they're fine. It also helps us when we RV, as often RV parks are noisy at night and I have trouble sleeping. I hope you both resolve your situations soon, the stress has to take a toll on both of you


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> Gosh Kim & Nida, I'm so sorry you guys are dealing with these issues, how awful! What about a white noise machine? I have an air cleaner in my bedroom that makes a wooshing noise. At first I thought it would drive me crazy, but I got used to it after 2 days. If I forget to turn it on at night the dogs will bark at any noise they hear from my husband in other parts of the house. If its on, they're fine. It also helps us when we RV, as often RV parks are noisy at night and I have trouble sleeping. I hope you both resolve your situations soon, the stress has to take a toll on both of you


Thanks Lydia. I've got an air purifier--that doesn't help. The thing that drives me nuts is that they're not waking people up, they're not barking in the middle of the night--it's really stupid.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Does it make a lot of white noise? Mine has 3 levels of noise and works in almost every situation. I have others that don't make much noise at all. 

I agree, it sounds like normal living with dogs...a reasonable amount of noise is to be expected in apartment living. Unfortunately some people make excessive noise with disregard for their neighbors (like Nida's) and others are just cranky pants and wouldn't be happy no matter what


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> Does it make a lot of white noise? Mine has 3 levels of noise and works in almost every situation. I have others that don't make much noise at all.
> 
> I agree, it sounds like normal living with dogs...a reasonable amount of noise is to be expected in apartment living. Unfortunately some people make excessive noise with disregard for their neighbors (like Nida's) and others are just cranky pants and wouldn't be happy no matter what


No, it's fairly quiet, but I keep yoga type music on the TV--not too loud, but a normal volume. I also bought them those calming collars that Mags bought Boo and Zach. I haven't tried it on Trissie (Tony is nervous to leave her alone with it on since we haven't), but to be honest, I haven't seen a change in Tyler. It's to the point where I'm afraid to go out of the house. If I see her barking on the camera, I start to panic--like last night and now today--I'm worried (we're going to run errands and go out to lunch). 

I really need to see about the soundproofing--still waiting for the handyman to write me back. If he doesn't, I'll call a hardware store. We went to Lowes yesterday, but the guy was talking about some complicated thing with drills. The thing I read on line about gluing the 4 corners with blue foam seems easier.

I could see how barking may be annoying if it's a couple of minutes in a row, but like you said it's apartment living and you have to expect/accept there will be some noise. If it's not in the middle of the night, I can't understand the complaints.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kim - I feel for you. I have nightmare neighbors above us who have a daughter who purposefully stomps on our heads. From stilettos to bare feel. And she screams at her father, slams doors etc. I complained to our co-op board a few years ago and they checked the apt and 80% is supposed to be carpeting but wasn't so they had to do that. But she still goes back and forth over and over...does she eat one chip at a time from the kitchen go to the living room and back into the kitchen for the next one? She went away to college but seems to be back. I complained in writing again and they said they got a note back complaining that we complained years ago about the same thing. Well yeah cause it's still going on. Worst thing is he's a former president of the board!!! Anywho, digressed into that. It's driven me nuts for years and we're not moving any time soon. Hoping she finally moves for good!

A few things. I doubt it's the old lady complaining if he's getting e-mails. Many aren't that computer proficient so might well be someone else. I think yoga music will do nothing. You need distraction from the noises that are making them react. Maybe the white noise machine. My friend's wife swears by hers because her husband is an awful snorer and it really helps. Way more than any air purifier, etc. So try it. Can always return it. Also if you want to leave the tv on or radio make sure it's a somewhat noisy channel that will drown out and distract from the outdoor stuff. Just any normal b'cast station should do. With my two fosters who were way bigger barkers than tyler, I got a small metal box (i got the 99 cent store little christmas ones) and I put several coins in. When they would bark I would shake the can and they would stop.I'd reward for not barking. Very shortly I would just say, "Don't make me get the can" and they would stop. It lessened the barking when I was there or not within about 3 weeks time. I can't blame dogs for barking - it's their job to alert us to what they perceive as danger but I do try to lessen it.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> Kim - I feel for you. I have nightmare neighbors above us who have a daughter who purposefully stomps on our heads. From stilettos to bare feel. And she screams at her father, slams doors etc. I complained to our co-op board a few years ago and they checked the apt and 80% is supposed to be carpeting but wasn't so they had to do that. But she still goes back and forth over and over...does she eat one chip at a time from the kitchen go to the living room and back into the kitchen for the next one? She went away to college but seems to be back. I complained in writing again and they said they got a note back complaining that we complained years ago about the same thing. Well yeah cause it's still going on. Worst thing is he's a former president of the board!!! Anywho, digressed into that. It's driven me nuts for years and we're not moving any time soon. Hoping she finally moves for good!
> 
> A few things. I doubt it's the old lady complaining if he's getting e-mails. Many aren't that computer proficient so might well be someone else. I think yoga music will do nothing. You need distraction from the noises that are making them react. Maybe the white noise machine. My friend's wife swears by hers because her husband is an awful snorer and it really helps. Way more than any air purifier, etc. So try it. Can always return it. Also if you want to leave the tv on or radio make sure it's a somewhat noisy channel that will drown out and distract from the outdoor stuff. Just any normal b'cast station should do. With my two fosters who were way bigger barkers than tyler, I got a small metal box (i got the 99 cent store little christmas ones) and I put several coins in. When they would bark I would shake the can and they would stop.I'd reward for not barking. Very shortly I would just say, "Don't make me get the can" and they would stop. It lessened the barking when I was there or not within about 3 weeks time. I can't blame dogs for barking - it's their job to alert us to what they perceive as danger but I do try to lessen it.


The CoOp Boards in NYC are the worst. I've read so many horror stories and I experienced one too--subletting from an owner. I'n sorry you have issues with your neighbors. I had that too in my last apartment. Five years of getting awakened. First a gay couple who fought a lot--one violent. I'd hit the ceiling and he'd stomp down on the floor. They'd have parties late into the night or he'd play the piano. Same thing--I'd hit the ceiling, he'd play louder. Then they moved out and I had another guy who played keyboards at all hours and had parties at 3am. I'd be awakened on weekends to extremely loud rap music. Nothing was ever done by management. I called the police many, many times, contacted the LA County Housing Office, nothing. Then he moved out and Big Foot moved in. Very heavy footed. I could also hear his bed squeak--just awful. Finally, I moved where I am. When I was in NY, I was able to hear the neighbor on one side in the living room and the other where my bed was (L shaped studio) on the other. LOL. I guess you can't win. I was on the top floor there, so no noise on top!!

I definitely think it's the older lady--everyone here communicates via email. I think it's her and the lady on the first floor that I described. The lady below me has trouble with her. The old witch lady next door complains about everything here and she hates us. It makes sense.

I'll take your advice with the white noise. It was a trainer who suggested the yoga type of music or dog channel music-I used to play classical for Trevor--the trainer said the cadences are disruptive.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Sorry for all your troubles Kim ?
Experiencing loud neighbors and having noise complaints myself, I know the feeling. It's far more stressful to the dog owners than to the person complaining.
Maybe try training your pups to speak on command? Hopefully they'll get the idea that they can only speak when you're around. 
Hopefully you get this issue resolved asap. It'll be terrible to relocate just because some bad neighbors.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

sherry said:


> Nida, this sounds like a total nightmare! I think you need a single family home so your stress level is not elevated by living in your home! And Kim as well. If you can't relax in your own home then there is a serious problem. I know it's difficult living in populated cities to find SFH, but peace and serenity is worth it.


I wish, Sherry! Luckily my parents live in the area so I go over to their house a lot with the dogs...but still, it's really stressful not to be able to relax in your own home. After this whole experience, I'm definitely going to try and buy my own place soon. Houses are really expensive here (Northern VA, DC area) but I think I can manage a townhouse if I get better about saving up and planning for it!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

lydiatug said:


> Gosh Kim & Nida, I'm so sorry you guys are dealing with these issues, how awful! What about a white noise machine? I have an air cleaner in my bedroom that makes a wooshing noise. At first I thought it would drive me crazy, but I got used to it after 2 days. If I forget to turn it on at night the dogs will bark at any noise they hear from my husband in other parts of the house. If its on, they're fine. It also helps us when we RV, as often RV parks are noisy at night and I have trouble sleeping. I hope you both resolve your situations soon, the stress has to take a toll on both of you


Thanks Lydia! Ah, this air cleaner sounds great. I'd like to try it...not only for the dogs, but for myself to try and drown out the sound of the upstairs neighbors' stomping!! I'll PM you as I'd love to know which type of machine you have and get the same one. Thank you!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Kim - I feel for you. I have nightmare neighbors above us who have a daughter who purposefully stomps on our heads. From stilettos to bare feel. And she screams at her father, slams doors etc. I complained to our co-op board a few years ago and they checked the apt and 80% is supposed to be carpeting but wasn't so they had to do that. But she still goes back and forth over and over...does she eat one chip at a time from the kitchen go to the living room and back into the kitchen for the next one? She went away to college but seems to be back. I complained in writing again and they said they got a note back complaining that we complained years ago about the same thing. Well yeah cause it's still going on. Worst thing is he's a former president of the board!!! Anywho, digressed into that. It's driven me nuts for years and we're not moving any time soon. Hoping she finally moves for good!
> 
> A few things. I doubt it's the old lady complaining if he's getting e-mails. Many aren't that computer proficient so might well be someone else. I think yoga music will do nothing. You need distraction from the noises that are making them react. Maybe the white noise machine. My friend's wife swears by hers because her husband is an awful snorer and it really helps. Way more than any air purifier, etc. So try it. Can always return it. Also if you want to leave the tv on or radio make sure it's a somewhat noisy channel that will drown out and distract from the outdoor stuff. Just any normal b'cast station should do. With my two fosters who were way bigger barkers than tyler, I got a small metal box (i got the 99 cent store little christmas ones) and I put several coins in. When they would bark I would shake the can and they would stop.I'd reward for not barking. Very shortly I would just say, "Don't make me get the can" and they would stop. It lessened the barking when I was there or not within about 3 weeks time. I can't blame dogs for barking - it's their job to alert us to what they perceive as danger but I do try to lessen it.


Sue, that sounds terrible! Seriously, noise from upstairs neighbors is the WORST! It's enough to drive anyways crazy :w00t::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

kd1212 said:


> The CoOp Boards in NYC are the worst. I've read so many horror stories and I experienced one too--subletting from an owner. I'n sorry you have issues with your neighbors. I had that too in my last apartment. Five years of getting awakened. First a gay couple who fought a lot--one violent. I'd hit the ceiling and he'd stomp down on the floor. They'd have parties late into the night or he'd play the piano. Same thing--I'd hit the ceiling, he'd play louder. Then they moved out and I had another guy who played keyboards at all hours and had parties at 3am. I'd be awakened on weekends to extremely loud rap music. Nothing was ever done by management. I called the police many, many times, contacted the LA County Housing Office, nothing. Then he moved out and Big Foot moved in. Very heavy footed. I could also hear his bed squeak--just awful. Finally, I moved where I am. When I was in NY, I was able to hear the neighbor on one side in the living room and the other where my bed was (L shaped studio) on the other. LOL. I guess you can't win. I was on the top floor there, so no noise on top!!
> 
> I definitely think it's the older lady--everyone here communicates via email. I think it's her and the lady on the first floor that I described. The lady below me has trouble with her. The old witch lady next door complains about everything here and she hates us. It makes sense.
> 
> I'll take your advice with the white noise. It was a trainer who suggested the yoga type of music or dog channel music-I used to play classical for Trevor--the trainer said the cadences are disruptive.


OMG, Kim!! Your experiences with your upstairs neighbors sound absolutely horrific  As I was reading, I even felt bad about complaining about mine because all of this sounds waaaaay worse. Luckily I've never had to deal with such noisy neighbors, like you described...I think I would go nuts. I've always lived in second floor apartments and never had a problem until these people moved in and their kid runs all over the place all day long. It's much better than having to deal with late night parties, etc, like you described but still driving me insane! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Bailey&Me said:


> OMG, Kim!! Your experiences with your upstairs neighbors sound absolutely horrific  As I was reading, I even felt bad about complaining about mine because all of this sounds waaaaay worse. Luckily I've never had to deal with such noisy neighbors, like you described...I think I would go nuts. I've always lived in second floor apartments and never had a problem until these people moved in and their kid runs all over the place all day long. It's much better than having to deal with late night parties, etc, like you described but still driving me insane! :smilie_tischkante:


Hey Nida, They were pretty bad and I should have tried to move within that 5 year period. I tried to move to the 4th (top floor), but in that time period, they offered me one front facing that was smaller than mine and if you could believe facing the street was supposedly just as bad as living with noisy neighbors because the building across the street was known for late and loud parties, etc. I couldn't win. I think the issues that Susan, you and I are all bad--no worse than the other. It was also a couple hundred more a month! It's a lot to ask, I know, but it would be great if people were considerate living in apartments, but the bottom line is most don't care about their neighbors--they're just plain selfish and rude. BTW, Tyler and Trissie were pretty quiet this weekend. We went out yesterday for a few hours and she barked a little and, of course, when we came home. I've written it all down--just in case!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

this is the one we have, 3 levels of sound. It says air purifier, but it doesn't really do anything for that as far as I can tell, the others we have work much better. It was worth it just for the white noise & I love that it has 3 levels.

I usually keep it on low unless its really windy outside. The wind always puts my nerves on edge and I can't sleep. Hubby snores too, so this really helps. 

Kim, When you're gone, crate the dogs in a small room and turn on the machine. 

http://www.amazon.com/Honeywell-Compact-Purifier-Permanent-HHT-011/dp/B000N9CPQK/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1456160745&sr=8-4&keywords=honeywell+air+purifier


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

lydiatug said:


> this is the one we have, 3 levels of sound. It says air purifier, but it doesn't really do anything for that as far as I can tell, the others we have work much better. It was worth it just for the white noise & I love that it has 3 levels.
> 
> I usually keep it on low unless its really windy outside. The wind always puts my nerves on edge and I can't sleep. Hubby snores too, so this really helps.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lydia!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Of course! I hope it helps 



Bailey&Me said:


> Thanks Lydia!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> this is the one we have, 3 levels of sound. It says air purifier, but it doesn't really do anything for that as far as I can tell, the others we have work much better. It was worth it just for the white noise & I love that it has 3 levels.
> 
> I usually keep it on low unless its really windy outside. The wind always puts my nerves on edge and I can't sleep. Hubby snores too, so this really helps.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lydia. I've been keeping Trissie in her pen when we leave or I leave and I've put her further away from the door (I used to have her next to it in the living room. The problem is we've got a sliding glass door/balcony. The dining room is next to the living room, with a wall in the living room blocking the kitchen. You can enter the kitchen from the front door or the dining room space, so it's almost like an open floor plan, but not. Tyler has always had free reign except I close the hall bathroom and both bedroom doors. I think changing it up and putting them in the bedroom will freak him out, but I don't know. What do you think? 

Funny, I was just on my way to Amazon to look for "white noise" machines--I'll get the one you suggest! Thanks!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I feel for all of you! I hope you find solutions. I think Kim is right that the neighbors only care about themselves.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

sherry said:


> I feel for all of you! I hope you find solutions. I think Kim is right that the neighbors only care about themselves.


Thanks Sherry. It's true. People, unfortunately, are so selfish. Even with my situation. It's really stupid.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Try putting him in the bedroom with Trissie in the crate and see how he reacts.

If he reacts badly and try the crate, but if he's not used to being in it, that might be a problem. I would probably start crate training him while you're home...open door policy, maybe a treat inside to entice him in, etc. Go slowly. I spent 3 months working with Georgie in the snoozer to get her ready for the trip to Chicago last year. 
Baby steps.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> Try putting him in the bedroom with Trissie in the crate and see how he reacts.
> 
> If he reacts badly and try the crate, but if he's not used to being in it, that might be a problem. I would probably start crate training him while you're home...open door policy, maybe a treat inside to entice him in, etc. Go slowly. I spent 3 months working with Georgie in the snoozer to get her ready for the trip to Chicago last year.
> Baby steps.


Trust me, and you know, we're all about baby steps here!!! LOL. Thanks for the advice--as usual!!!


----------

